# Amazing Eye Autofocus on the new Canon EOS R5



## VegasCameraGuy (Sep 12, 2020)

I did a model shoot last Wednesday and am attaching two images to illustrate how well the R5 can focus on the eye. One shot is the full frame image and the second is a Lightroom crop of the girl's left eye. I was blown away by the sharpness of her eye lashes! I have to downsize the images so they will post her but you can see the higher resolution shots on my Flickr page: https://www.flickr.com/photos/lylemariam/albums/72157715917201663/with/50331097192/

Shot with available light at ISO 400, f8, and 250th of a second. I normally shoot at ISO 100 but we were losing the light.


----------

